# External Jugular Catheter?



## kandigrl79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone know a code for an external jugular catheter, or maybe know where to look for it?


----------



## elenax (Apr 9, 2008)

Try 36010-36011


----------



## kandigrl79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

